# Utah's Tyrannical Governor



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Utah's RINO Governor just "mandated" that the free people of Utah MUST wear face coverings -- or else! One of my customers just came in a few moments ago and told me that one of the Governor's henchmen walked through his manufacturing facility making sure that everyone is wearing an oxygen-restrictor. The despot issued his decree on Sunday, 11/8/2020. Not sure how long everyone will be burdened with his Draconian order but I'm sure he'll milk it for all its worth.

https://www.thespectrum.com/story/n...ary-herbert-mask-mandate-covid-19/6218165002/


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Fortunately, Utahans aren't used to being dictated to by a self-appointed Monarch! Nice to see folks standing up for their/our Constitutional rights:

https://www.deseret.com/utah/2020/1...-herbert-coronavirus-covid19-salt-lake-county



> SALT LAKE CITY - Hours after Gov. Gary Herbert's statewide mask mandate took effect, roughly 50 people gathered outside the Governor's Mansion on South Temple in Salt Lake City to protest what they say is government overreach and an infringement on their rights.
> 
> "He doesn't have the authority to tell us what to do in our own lives, in our homes and what we wear," said Ken Whetstone, who braved Monday's freezing temps and light snow to gather outside.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

People need to start suing these governors. Ours, Newsom, just got dealt a blow and cant make anymore EO's.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> People need to start suing these governors. Ours, Newsom, just got dealt a blow and cant make anymore EO's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The Mi. Supreme court axed the tyrant Governor executive orders and then the health dept issued the same damn orders.
Shell games with no accountability.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> The Mi. Supreme court axed the tyrant Governor executive orders and then the health dept issued the same damn orders.
> Shell games with no accountability.


Give me a little bit. Re-reading the constitution to find "health department." I might be wrong, but I can't seem to find that entity.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Give me a little bit. Re-reading the constitution to find "health department." I might be wrong, but I can't seem to find that entity.


Funny thing is the big shots at the health dept are appointed by Whitmer the tyrant so it really was a piss off Mi. Supreme court from Governor Whitless. Contempt of court at minimum?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For the executive officers, at all levels in our nation, who need a refresher.... Executive Orders *ARE NOT LAW*.
The best they can hope to do with them is alter the functions of the departments under the executive branch.
Any overstep beyond this is null and void.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Utah's RINO Governor just "mandated" that the free people of Utah MUST wear face coverings -- or else! One of my customers just came in a few moments ago and told me that one of the Governor's henchmen walked through his manufacturing facility making sure that everyone is wearing an oxygen-restrictor. The despot issued his decree on Sunday, 11/8/2020. Not sure how long everyone will be burdened with his Draconian order but I'm sure he'll milk it for all its worth.
> 
> https://www.thespectrum.com/story/n...ary-herbert-mask-mandate-covid-19/6218165002/


I think if government agents want to restrict my breathing, I should be able to restrict their breathing in a likeminded manner. They make ropes out of cotton, right? :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I think if government agents want to restrict my breathing, I should be able to restrict their breathing in a likeminded manner. They make ropes out of cotton, right? :vs_wave:


Hemp. The best rope is made of hemp.

Light'em if ya got'em.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hemp. The best rope is made of hemp.
> 
> Light'em if ya got'em.


Aircraft cable Denton, with a cam lock. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I think if government agents want to restrict my breathing, I should be able to restrict their breathing in a likeminded manner. They make ropes out of cotton, right? :vs_wave:


I prefer the more pliable nylon ropes. And they come in pretty colors.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> For the executive officers, at all levels in our nation, who need a refresher.... Executive Orders *ARE NOT LAW*.
> The best they can hope to do with them is alter the functions of the departments under the executive branch.
> Any overstep beyond this is null and void.


*Kauboy* has it right.

Executive orders apply ONLY to the employees of the Executive.

Presidential EOs apply only to Federal employees.

State EO's apply only to State Employees.

McDonald's EOs apply only to McDonald's employees.

So when the commie hotshots come around telling you what you have to do because there's an EO, you can pretty much tell them to go pound sand up their butts.

Likewise, Executive Orders cannot violate or supersede either the law or the U.S Constitution.

A criminal President might issue an Executive Order shutting down all businesses, and send armed accomplices around it enforce it on the civilian population. That would be a criminal act.

If the citizens refuse to comply, and the accomplices try to force the issue, their actions would constitute felonies committed with a firearm.

Quite a few citizens might defend themselves affirmatively, and be lawfully correct in doing so.

Fortunately Biden will never be President, and he has more than enough criminal acts to worry about at the moment anyway.


----------

